# profiterols



## Riveritos

Hello,
What's the most appropriate name in Czech language for profiterols.
I've seen it called kuličky, chutný or šátečky but I'm not able to understand the difference among the three terms.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## winpoj

Well, "chutný" is an adjective meaning "tasty" - cannot be the name of that pastry.

Šáteček would have a different shape.

From the pastry I know the thing most resembles "větrník" but not exactly it seems to me.


----------



## Emys

I think it's similar to czech *věnečky*, but they are usualy bigger. 
*Chutný* is adjective which means tasty.
*Šátečky* are usually triangular, made from folded pastry.
*Kulička* is simply small ball.


----------



## Garin

We do not have exactly the same type of pastry but the nearest equivalent is either "věneček" or "větrník". "Šáteček" looks different and "kulička" (= ball) is much smaller and can be made of almost anything.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you for your explanations.
Does the word profiterol make any sense in Czech?.
Since there is not an exact word for this kind of product, don't you just call it profiterol?


----------



## bibax

Profiter*ol* sounds like a trademark of a margarine or mineral oil (resembles Kunerol or Castrol).

I found also šlehačkové kuličky. And what about šlehačkový (krémový) puff?


----------



## Garin

"Šlehačkové kuličky" suggests something smaller plus the profiteroles may also be filled with ice cream (zmrzlinové kuličky?). I would be rather careful using the expression "puff" in Czech as it quite resembles "puf" which is colloquial, slightly old-fashioned word for brothel and some people use this word also to describe a fart  
Quite often we just use the original English name but I am afraid it could not be the case with profiterole since a) it would suggest the shape of a roll which it is not  and b) a sweet pastry with an economic term "profit" in its name would just sound odd.
Your best bet is "větrník" which is technically made of the same ingredients, just the shape is wee bit different. You may say "zmrzlinový větrník" or "šlehačkový větrník" to give the reader a better idea what are you talking about.


----------



## Tchesko

Garin said:
			
		

> b) a sweet pastry with an economic term "profit" in its name would just sound odd.


 
Actually, the word "profiterole" is of French origin and is indeed derived from "profit" (meaning "small gratification"). I have never seen this pastry in the Czech Republic (not that I've been there very often lately).


----------

